# Retro MTB off-road outing.



## Fab Foodie (29 Oct 2012)

I don't usually do the off-road thing. My Retro MTB is my pub/shop/utility hack-bike usually complete with rear-rack and basket. But the road bike is temporarily borked and the lad and his mate wanted to go out for a ride. So with grey skies I decided to take the old girl out for some mud. She's circa 1985, built by Saracen for Evans in Reynolds 531 MTB tubing. Frame wheels and braking system are all original, drive train and handlebars were replacements.

First, when I wheeled her out the garage I'd forgotten that the basket had broken ... but I had a new one ready to go! Excellent, but while fitting it to the aged alloy rack, that broke! Bugger. So.... removed it, fitted my trusted SQR Barley combo to carry the bits and bobs required for the trip. Job done!







So off we went!
The plan was simple really, to ride from Abingdon via Radley, the Thames path, Oxford, Botley, Cumnor Hill, Boars Hill, Sunningwell, Abingdon - an 18 mile route with only 3 miles on road ... we could better that off-road distance by a mile I reckoned by a few cross field short-cuts ....

Oh the mud! Fields like the Somme; Immediately I clogged wheels brakes and mudguards on the Retro MTB, but the kids more modern offerings ploughed on (literally). There was some great wheel spinning to a standstill fun on the slippy mud-bank on Cumnor hill and the fabulous freewheeling down the steep field into Sunningwell as the high points.






Long story short, I loved it, (does this make me a bad person?) the weather held, the views were great and the mud was fun. The only niggle was bloody kissing gates which were a real pain to manhandle the bikes through or we had to lift them over fences (thank god for the SQR system).






The retro-bike coped well over muddy and lumpy trails, though without suspension and a surprisingly stiff frame for 531 (and a slightly loose headset) my hands felt pretty hammered at the end.
A great day out and I reckon 2 miles on road and 16 off road, so we reduced the road bit by a mile.

So, "Dear Santa, a Kona Blast for Christmas would be peachy ...." 

And before anyone mentions it, the one thing a retro bike needs is a retro rider ....






Cheers
FF.


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Oct 2012)

As Embarrassing Dads go, you're my hero! 

Nice tale - used to live round south Oxford way myself and did a couple of rides around that patch though sadly not off-road. I do like a good mudlark though.

Stu


----------



## Simon Stanforth (1 Sep 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> I don't usually do the off-road thing. My Retro MTB is my pub/shop/utility hack-bike usually complete with rear-rack and basket. But the road bike is temporarily borked and the lad and his mate wanted to go out for a ride. So with grey skies I decided to take the old girl out for some mud. She's circa 1985, built by Saracen for Evans in Reynolds 531 MTB tubing. Frame wheels and braking system are all original, drive train and handlebars were replacements.
> 
> First, when I wheeled her out the garage I'd forgotten that the basket had broken ... but I had a new one ready to go! Excellent, but while fitting it to the aged alloy rack, that broke! Bugger. So.... removed it, fitted my trusted SQR Barley combo to carry the bits and bobs required for the trip. Job done!
> 
> ...


Hi there, if you ever decide (not that you're ever likely to) to sell your Evans/Saracen, please let me know. Cheers, Simon


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Sep 2013)

Hi Simon

It's very unlikely, but IF, you'll be first in the queue!

Cheers FF


----------



## Ciar (2 Sep 2013)

That looks like the perfect time to ride to me, sounds like you had a great day out


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2013)

Somehow managed to miss this first time round. Nice write up.


----------



## lukesdad (2 Sep 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Somehow managed to miss this first time round. Nice write up.


 Me too, hopefully FF has got his offroad wardrobe sorted out for this season !


----------



## Simon Stanforth (8 Sep 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> It's very unlikely, but IF, you'll be first in the queue!
> 
> Cheers FF



Thanks FF


----------



## Simon Stanforth (20 Sep 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> It's very unlikely, but IF, you'll be first in the queue!
> 
> Cheers FF



Out of interest, is there any engraving on the seat stays? If so, is it saracen or Evans? Thanks, Simon


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Sep 2013)

Simon Stanforth said:


> Out of interest, is there any engraving on the seat stays? If so, is it saracen or Evans? Thanks, Simon


Hi Simon, the top of the seat stays are indeed engraved 'Evans'. 
Just as well they're strong when it's picnic time![/quote]


----------



## Simon Stanforth (21 Sep 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi Simon, the top of the seat stays are indeed engraved 'Evans'.
> Just as well they're strong when it's picnic time!



View attachment 29591
View attachment 29593
[/quote]
Great, thanks!


----------

